
DDoS script kiddies are also actual kiddies, Europol arrests reveal - CapitalistCartr
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/12/europol_arrests_34_ddos_kiddies/
======
M_Grey
This is not a shock, given their behavior and methods, and that is after all
where the name came from.

